# Asus Maximus III Gene Supports Xeon X3440?



## puma99dk| (Feb 6, 2011)

i wanna know if my Asus board supports a Xeon X3440 based on the Lynnfield core, can anyone confirm that?

bcs i have seen a lot of CPU-Z Validations with X3440 cpu's so normal bios or?

Intel Xeon X3340

bcs it's the cheapest cpu with HT for about 297USD in my country if u want a i7-860 it's 367usd or i7-870 371usd brand new so the X3340 will be the cheapest options if i can't find a used one.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, it should work. There are no real "workstation" P55 boards...asus has one or two, and has been known to support Xeon cpus on normal enthusiast boards, but I myself have not tried.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 6, 2011)

oki just bcs this cpu costs 297USD from new and every other new i7 if i can't find a used one costs 100USD more than this one.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 7, 2011)

I should unofficially support it.

There is no guarantee however.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 7, 2011)

update bios to newest before installing. but my board had the shipped bios and it started up and loaded my 655k as a 650 until the bios update, but it still worked before it. asus boards are known to support the largest number of hardware than any other out of the box


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 7, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> update bios to newest before installing. but my board had the shipped bios and it started up and loaded my 655k as a 650 until the bios update, but it still worked before it. asus boards are known to support the largest number of hardware than any other out of the box



already got the newest one, it's 2103  so that ain't a problem, i just wanna make sure it will work ^^;


i have seen Kvjavs @ overclockers.net has or had a X3440 in his Maximus III Gene board: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1628525


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes it will work! i had a X3430 on a ASRock P55 Extreme and it worked no problem, even worked with ECC sticks OCed to 1690Mhz and the CPU at 4Ghz


----------

